# [X] XServer über zwei Grafikkarten mit Xinerama

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass dieses Feature kommen soll. Leider fehlt mir das richtige Schlagwort, um richtig danach suchen zu können.

Was ich haben möchte ist 1 XServer über 2 Grafikkarten (mit jeweils 1 DVI Port), sodass ich dann 2 Bildschirme über DVI ansteuern kann, mit Xinerama und nvidia Treibern (=3D Beschleunigung).

Im Moment laufen beide Bildschirme über 1 Karte, wobei der eine Bildschirm über VGA angeschlossen ist.

Weiß da jemand was genaueres?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## firefly

für die nvidia treiber wäre das entweder twinview bzw. SLI (für 2 oder mehr grafikkarten)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> für die nvidia treiber wäre das entweder twinview bzw. SLI (für 2 oder mehr grafikkarten)

 

SLI können meine Karten wohl nicht, da eine davon PCI ist.

Bei Twinview gab es, soweit ich mich erinnere, Probleme, da Twinview dann über beide Karten den X erstellen muss.

Das wollte er irgendwie nie...

Tobi

----------

## disi

Ich kenne mich nicht mehr besonders mit nvidia aus. Allerdings wuerde ich etwas mit xrandr versuchen. Wenn du das tool alleine startest, zeigt er normalerweise alle verfuegbaren Monitore an, die er finden kann e.g.:

```
$ xrandr

  Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1400 x 1050, maximum 2048 x 1152

  VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

  DVI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

  LVDS connected 1400x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm

     1400x1050      60.2*+

     1280x800       60.0

     1280x768       60.0

     1024x768       60.0   75.0

     800x600        60.3

     640x480        59.9

  S-video disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

geklaut von hier: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12

//edit: das ist dann natuerlich nicht mehr Xinerama :/

----------

## Finswimmer

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //edit: das ist dann natuerlich nicht mehr Xinerama :/

 

Xinerama ist mir aber sehr wichtig, weil ich nur damit gut arbeiten kann:

ohne Xinerama sind alle Fenster über beide Monitore erstreckt, was sehr unschön ist

2 getrennte KDE Arbeitsflächen (1 pro Monitor) hat den Nachteil, dass man kein Fenster von rechts nach links schieben kann

Tobi

----------

## disi

Ich weiss nicht wie KDE das macht, weil ich eigentlich maximal Gnome benutze und auf dem Laptop, wo ich ein kleines xrandr script habe, ist Awesome installiert. 

Auf Jeden Fall kann ich meinen Hintergrund ueber beide Monitore strecken, der LVDS (Laptop Monitor) und ein VGA verbunden mit der Docking Station. Mit Awesome (was ich toll finde) habe ich dann aber 2mal 9 Tags die ich unabhaengig benutzen kann. Und mit der Maus kann ich vom einem Monitor auf den anderen Wechseln. Das geht sogar Full Screen, z.B. Links Fullscreen Video und rechts Firefox oder so.

Also mit kein Xinerama meinte ich lediglich die Technik dahinter...

//edit: also fuer X ist das 1 2048x768 Monitor und fuer Awesome 2 Screen Objects.

----------

